
The Global Helium Shortage Has Gotten So Bad, Party City Is Closing 45 Stores - lnguyen
https://gizmodo.com/the-global-helium-shortage-has-gotten-so-bad-party-cit-1834680067
======
maps
From what I understand this whole 'shortage' is just a result of the US
selling off its massive helium reserve over the years. So the prices are
artificially low due to this, and now they are going to go up since production
will have to meet demand. Nothing really to do with running out of helium or a
shortage. This is more like there was a huge artificial surplus and its run
out now.

